# Basal Body Temperatures



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Trying to conceive.Bought a (very good) book -recommended by a board member, bought a thermometer to measure basal body temp.Have been measuring for about 2 months..Trouble is the book and all charts I have seen are not using the same measuring system as me (my thermometer measures in degrees celsius.Anyone know where I can get a conversion chart (dont want to have to do the maths every day!) or anyone in the UK know where I can buy a digital thermometer that measures in F?Cheers


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Try a conversion website like this one: http://www.metric-conversions.org/temperat...-fahrenheit.htm I remember doing the conversions manually in school...definitely not something I'd want to do every day







It might be easier to convert the measurements in the book to C and reference those rather than convert your temp to F every day.Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try this http://www.epigee.org/guide/bbtchart_c.pdf It is in degrees C rather than F.K.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thank you thank you both. I especially like the smiley mood faces on the chart.I'll let you know if this works for me!


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Good luck Jo T!We were having a hard time getting pregnant and I think charting finally did the trick. I have five weeks left till my due date and can't wait to hold this little guy in my arms finally. Hope you get that postive test real soon!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks Skrapy and congratulations to you!We have been officially trying since November last year so I am hoping this will do the trick for us too...!


----------

